# Posion alert



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

ESMA has issued the following

TO Maadi residents DOG POISON ALERT! Again thE Egyptian government is throwing poison in Maadi via the Veterinary authority , because they cannot shoot the dogs due to the population of foreign expats. DO NOT WALK YOUR DOG OFF A LEASH, DO NOT GET YOUR EYES OFF HIM/HER AS YOU'RE WALKING, THEY MIGHT PICK UP A PIECE OF POISONED MEAT. THE POISON WORKS FAST, YOU WILL NOT HAVE TIME TO RESCUE YOUR DOG. PLEASE SPREAD Wide.


----------

